# How does this faucet handle come off? pics...



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you looked under the sink?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking at the photos there looks to be a seam about 1/8" down from the top of the handle. The top probable comes off to access the screw that holds the hanlde to the stem


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Plumber101 said:


> Looking at the photos there looks to be a seam about 1/8" down from the top of the handle. The top probable comes off to access the screw that holds the hanlde to the stem



I agree. I did not see it at first as the black tiles left shadows. The top of the handle should be removed to gain access to the screw.


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

There is no seam on that handle; it is solid but I will definitely double check it.

Also, I did look underneath the sink, but perhaps this thing was just designed wrong.

I was hoping to buy a $1 washer for the lady, not a whole new faucet assembly for $100-200.

I tried unscrewing it. Plumbing store had no idea when I showed the pictures.

I have replaced faucets before quite a bit... never seen something so hard for me to figure out. I guess I will just have to remove the whole handle assembly from underneath the sink, and the old lady may end up buying a whole new assembly, unfortunately. 

It just doesn't make any sense that once a washer wears out, the whole assembly needs to be replaced, but I have seen crazier things.

Shoot, I am a licensed GC with a lot of strength in electrical, but not much plumbing; not my strength. My plumber is coming in tomorrow morning on a remodel and maybe he might know.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure if this will work but try unscrewing the escuchin under the handle. I installed a Moen faucet last week that was designed this way. No handle screws....just the escuchin that held the handle on to the stem.


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

Just a shot in the dark, but maybe they're just held down by friction? (Like the knob on a rotary dimmer).


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

Dudes, thanks for all the advice.

I can't get back there until Wednesday or Thursday evening, since I am working 'sunrise to sunset' right now on stuff.

I will post what I find. I will try turning the bottome escuchian(spelling?) and pulling the handle off. 

I showed the pictures to my plumber today at a small remodel we are doing on a 120 year old mansion here in San Francisco, and he said there had to be a screw there; no screw... 

My partner says that it may have been designed to be replaced when the washers wear out.

It is just an interesting thing for me to come across; always like to learn stuff.

I will post my findings in a few days. Thanks.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

It does appear that there is a seam about 1/8 down from the top. But before you use a tool to pry the seam opened, use a mirror and look behind the handle for a set screw. If you have to use a tool to pry it opened, the only one I can think of is a tiny screwdriver. 
Work slowly as I think you may also scratch the handle.


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I just went over and fixed the leaking faucet. Thanks for all the recommendations. :thumbup:

Anyways, there is no small set screw, since the faucet handle is solid. So I pulled up hard, and the handle popped right off. :laughing: There is no screw designed to hold it on; it just sits on top.

The eschucheon (spelling?) unscrews if needed to replace the assembly, but I didn't need to do that.

However I did need to replace the corroded faucet stem, but I was surprised nothing was designed to hold the handle on. It works fine though.

Thanks again! :yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

and ScottR wins this round, folks!

DM


----------



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep, Scott won. I tried everyone's thoughts and Scott's "shot in the dark" worked. :thumbup:


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

So this is what it feels like to be right! :thumbup:

It's been so long, I completely forgot.. (I'm married, if you didn't guess :jester.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i made a deal with the wife, i'm always right, but it's always my fault. i told her she can't have it both ways.... lol

good call Scott!

DM


----------

